# Pick something up, die, and drop something



## Cyndaquil (Jul 18, 2009)

Here is one of my favorite games from the Trickster Online Forums. So here is how it works. Someone picks up the thing that the person before them dropped, and explains how it killed them, and then drops something for the next person to pick up.

*picks up brick 2 ton brick*
I die from carrying something way too heavy.
*drops moldy shoe*


----------



## Momoharu (Jul 18, 2009)

*picks up moldy shoe*

*Dies from inhaling mold and probably being allergic to it*

*Drops a stick of mechanical pencil lead*


----------



## Bombsii (Jul 18, 2009)

*picks up stick of pencil lead*

*Dies from starting to chew it.*

*Drops a lightsaber*


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 18, 2009)

*Picks up lightsaber*

*Dies from becoming a priority target*

*Drops Life Orb*


----------



## Aerodactyl (Jul 18, 2009)

*Picks up Life Orb*

*Dies for having 1hp left*

*Drops cheeseburger*


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 18, 2009)

*Picks up cheeseburger*

*Gets ravaged by wolves*

*Drops diamond*


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jul 18, 2009)

*picks up diamond*
*dies from the sun filtering through it and melting me*
*drops Wilson*


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 18, 2009)

*picks up diamond*

*mugged, and dies from wounds a few hours later*

*drops screwdriver*


----------



## Bombsii (Jul 18, 2009)

*picks up screwdriver*

*tries to unscrew his eye ball*

*drops elastic band*


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 18, 2009)

*picks up elastic band*

*tries to wear it round his neck but it tightens and strangles him*

*drops cauliflower*


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jul 18, 2009)

*picks up*

*cauliflower turns out to be a new mutant species of veganimal and eats me*

*drops House*


----------



## Flora (Jul 18, 2009)

*picks up House*

*House hits me with a cane*

*drops GameCube controller*


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jul 18, 2009)

*picks it up*

*IT EXPLODES BECAUSE IT WAS ACTUALY A BOMB!!*

*drops a computer tablet*


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 18, 2009)

*tries to eat it but dies from throat lacerations from the smashed screen and stuff*

*drops cat*


----------



## Taliax (Jul 18, 2009)

*Dies from cat allergy*

*Drops a pie*


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 18, 2009)

*slips on pie filling puddle and fractures skull on the pavement*

*drops a shoe*


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 18, 2009)

*Picks up shoe*

*Stands up too early and gets hit on the head with a heavy metal pole*

*Drops 342 gold*


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jul 18, 2009)

*picks it up and eats it all because she thought they were chocolate gold coins*
(Actualy, even if it was chocolate I would have killed myself anyways...)
*drops some lead based paint*


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 18, 2009)

*drinks it and... well you can guess the rest*

*drops a hat*


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 18, 2009)

*picks up hat*

*dies because of electrocuted hat*

*drops candy*


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 18, 2009)

*Picks up candy*

*Gets shot by Heath and Safety officer*

*Drops rusty dagger*


----------



## Aerodactyl (Jul 19, 2009)

*Picks up rusty dagger*

*Dagger slips and stabs me in the chest*

*Drops Teddy Bear*


----------



## Dragon (Jul 19, 2009)

*Teddy bear uses hug of death*

*drops DeviantArt*


----------



## Aerodactyl (Jul 19, 2009)

*Gets crushed by the weight of all the gigabytes*

*Drops a wallet*


----------



## Dragon (Jul 19, 2009)

*starves when there's no money to buy food with inside*

*drops elixir of life*


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 19, 2009)

*dies because it turned me into gold*

*drops chocolate milk*


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 19, 2009)

*Picks up chocolate milk*

*Throws milk away, causing a car to run into me*

*Drops Kryptonite*


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 19, 2009)

*picks up Kryptonite*

*gets killed because Lex Luthor shot me for the kryptonite.

*drops molten lava*


----------



## Fuzzlechan (Jul 19, 2009)

-picks up molten lava-
-dies from being melted-
-drops Naruto manga spoilers-


----------



## Zeph (Jul 19, 2009)

*Dies from not caring in the slightest*

*Drops nothing*


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 19, 2009)

*picks up nothing*
*dies from being bored*
*drops laughing*
(Yeah, a pun, XD)


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 19, 2009)

*Picks up laughing*

*Shot by insane person who thinks anyone who laughs is possessed*

*Drops anti-depressants*


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 19, 2009)

*overdoses, despite not being depressed but eh, free candy-looking consumable objects*

*drops sombrero*


----------



## Scyther (Jul 19, 2009)

*accidentally eats it, chokes, then spontaneously combusts*

*drops washing machine*


----------



## Bombsii (Jul 19, 2009)

Dies by setting it to tumbledry in my stomach.

Drops high-tech Ipod Touch


----------



## Scyther (Jul 19, 2009)

*Dies because he accidentally used the 'Kill App'*

*Drops Peter Pettigrew's finger*


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 19, 2009)

*Picks up finger*

*Knight Bus lands on head*

*Drops spell scroll*


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 19, 2009)

*dies from choking on it*

*drops a can of baked beans*


----------



## Diz (Jul 20, 2009)

*Eats beans*
*Dies because allergic to Boston*
*Drops Maryland*


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 20, 2009)

*picks up Maryland*
*laughs at some imaginary joke about marriland, which makes an immovable object (me) get hit by an unstoppable force. Hopefully you know that does:it creates a hole in the immovable object,which kills me.
*drops an atom of water that was made just to trip unsuspecting old ladies*


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 20, 2009)

*Picks up water atom*

*Old lady somehow trips over my hand despite it being nowhere near her feet, which results in her grandson stabbing me*

*Drops sword*


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 20, 2009)

*picks it up*

*I pick it up by the blade, and the blade is ridiculously sharp, and I die*

*drops pocket lint*


----------



## Dr Frank (Jul 20, 2009)

*Picks up pocket lint*

*It's in the center of a nuclear testing facility and I die from radiation*

*Drops a severed hand*


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 20, 2009)

*severed hand reanimates and strangles me*

*drops badger*


----------



## Diz (Jul 20, 2009)

*badger bites me to death, searching for mushrooms*

*drops mushroom*


----------



## Dr Frank (Jul 21, 2009)

*picks up mushroom*

*inhale mushroom spore and die from coughing*

*drops Einstein's brain*


----------



## Aethelstan (Jul 21, 2009)

*picks up Einstein's brain*

*dies from it being too large a intelligent seeming. it emitted strange intelligence energy which was so powerful it killed me*

*drops a speech bubble*


----------



## Taliax (Jul 21, 2009)

*Dies from old age while trying to figure out what the speech bubble says*

*Drops a latex-free bandage*


----------



## Diz (Jul 21, 2009)

*dies from being intolerant to latex free things*

*drops piece of latex*


----------



## Tigerclaw (Jul 21, 2009)

*picks up latex*
*dies for slipping on it on the edge of a cliff*
*drops a bagel*


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 21, 2009)

*picks up bage-what sonic took it?*
Dies from starvation
*drops the next poster's grandmother*


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 21, 2009)

*reburies her*
*gets killed by someone who thought I was a grave robber*
*drops a driver's license*


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 21, 2009)

*picks up driver's license*
*gets killed by someone who thought that dead people can pick things up*
*drops the sky 10 kilometers*


----------



## Tigerclaw (Jul 21, 2009)

*gets killed for being in an airplane when that happened*

*drops happy cat*


----------



## Aerodactyl (Jul 21, 2009)

*happy cat claws my face off*
*drops pillow*


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 21, 2009)

*pillow lands on my face followed by a breeze block on either end, holding it on my face until I suffocate*

*drops the next poster*


----------



## Tigerclaw (Jul 21, 2009)

Drops me whe-Oh crap *falls off cliff*

*drops Happeh fox*


----------



## Minkow (Jul 21, 2009)

*what, what, aww a happy fo-OH GOD TEETH.*

*drops pillow*


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 21, 2009)

*eats pillow and chokes*

*drops Minkow's ear*


----------



## Aerodactyl (Jul 21, 2009)

*gets freaked out by the ear and has a heart attack*

*drops a kitten*


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 21, 2009)

*picks up kitten which is immediately attacked by a Doberman, and I die trying to save it*

*drops Doberman tooth*


----------



## Aerodactyl (Jul 21, 2009)

*punctures hand, and bleeds to death*

*drops a flower*


----------



## Taliax (Jul 21, 2009)

*A bee tries to get the flower and it stings me, causing me to die of a bee allergy*

*Drops dead bee*


----------



## Lili (Jul 21, 2009)

*picks up dead bee, attracting the attention of insect-eating bird, which then peck me to death*

*drops bird that was hit by my arms while I was flailing in the throes of death*


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 22, 2009)

*uses Phoenix Down on it after I pick it up*

*it comes back to life, think that I am NightDaeman and violently pecks my eyeballs*

*drops said eyeballs*


----------



## Dr Frank (Jul 22, 2009)

*picks up eyeballs*

*replaces own eyeballs with Dragonclaw's eyeballs, and Bounty Hunters who were hunting Dragonclaw rip out my bag, remove a scalpel and stab me with it*

*drops scalpel*


----------



## Lili (Jul 22, 2009)

*pick up scapel*

*tries to re-act Sweeney Todd to herself because she thinks it's a fake scapel*

*drops now-bloodied scarf*


----------



## Aerodactyl (Jul 22, 2009)

*Scarf is possesed and chokes me to death*

*Drops a sandwich*


----------



## Lili (Jul 22, 2009)

*picks up sandwich*

*eats sandwich, though it contains poison inside the lettuce*

*drops lettuce*


----------



## Aerodactyl (Jul 22, 2009)

*Lettuce was way past expiration date, eats lettuce, dies of food poisoning*

*Drops a yo-yo*


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jul 22, 2009)

*picks up yo-yo*

*is suffocated by the strings after a bad mistake*

*drops a pickle*


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 22, 2009)

*tries to sell it in Connecticut when it doesn't bounce, and is executed*

*drops Annoyntment*


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 22, 2009)

*Picks up Annoyntment*

*Dies of random heart attack at that moment*

*Drops key*


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Jul 22, 2009)

*picks up key*

*dies by attatching it to a kite during a lightning storm*

*drops the kite*


----------



## Aerodactyl (Jul 22, 2009)

*picks up kite*

*the kite is evil and its string strangles me*

*drops a pen*


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jul 22, 2009)

*picks up the pen*

*writes with it on a test, I get an F on it and die of shock*

*drops a dead ant*


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 22, 2009)

*Picks up dead ant*

*Gets attacked by hungry anteater*

*Drops a big red button*


----------



## Aerodactyl (Jul 22, 2009)

*picks up big red button*

*presses big red button. It says, "That was easy" Dies of the awesomeness*

*drops a gumdrop*


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jul 23, 2009)

*picks up the gumdrops*

*it immediately melts, gets all sticky and gooey, my hand gets trapped, I can't escape, and I die of starvation after many days*

*drops a fancy Italian restaurant*


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 23, 2009)

*picks up the fancy Italian restaurant*

*get crushed from weight*

*drops a dragon*


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 23, 2009)

*Picks up dragon*

*Dies from reality self-destructing due to illogicality of picking up the dragon*

*Drops universe*


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 23, 2009)

*picks up universe*

*dies because I started editing things like I would on Spore, and the creatures rebelled and one species became omnipotent*

*drops a H bomb*


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 23, 2009)

*Picks up H bomb*

*Gets mistaken for a terrorist and is shot by police snipers*

*Drops forcefield generator*


----------



## Dragon (Jul 23, 2009)

*picks up forcefield generator*

*is decapitated by misplaced forcefield*

*drops the sun*


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 23, 2009)

*killed because HE PICKED UP THE BLOODY SUN, how WOULDN'T you die*

*drops Saturn*


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 23, 2009)

*Inhales Saturn*
*Drops cough drop*


----------



## Lili (Jul 23, 2009)

*picks up cough drop and tries to eat it, then chokes on it*

*drops tonsils*


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 23, 2009)

*Picks up tonsils*

*Gets punched with force of a jet plane by some girl who thinks picking up tonsils is unhygienic*

*Drops Twinkle*


----------



## turbler (Jul 23, 2009)

*eats* *dies from poison*
*drops a dollar*


----------



## Tsukido (Jul 24, 2009)

*Picks up dollar*

*Dies from eating poisoned candies which she bought with said dollar*

*Drops 35 cents*


----------



## Tigerclaw (Jul 24, 2009)

*eats it and chokes*

*drops Bird Feather*


----------



## Tsukido (Jul 24, 2009)

*Picks up feather, only to find it is infected with bird flu*

*Drops a newspaper*


----------



## Tigerclaw (Jul 24, 2009)

*reads the sport section and dies of boredome*


----------



## Tsukido (Jul 24, 2009)

*Watches for a random object to be dropped*

*Dies of anticipation*

*realizes she forgot to drop something. Drops pride in shame*


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 24, 2009)

*Picks up pride*

*Falls over and breaks neck*

*Drops head*


----------



## Lili (Jul 24, 2009)

*picks up head*

*realizes that it's a real head and dies of fright*

*drops cell phone she was talking on at the time*


----------



## Tsukido (Jul 24, 2009)

*picks up cell phone*

*Dies from exposure to radiation*

*Drops business card*


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 24, 2009)

*phones number on it only to realise it is the business card of a guy who drops anvils on people from a helicopter for some unknown reason*

*drops a can of baked beans*


----------



## Tsukido (Jul 24, 2009)

*eats the beans*

*Dies from reasons completely unrelated to beans. Baked beans are too yummy to kill someone*

*Drops napkin*


----------



## Lili (Jul 24, 2009)

*picks up napkin*

*gets papercut somehow from said napkin, attracting blood-thirsty monsters from the Riddick movies*

*drops intestines*


----------



## Lili (Jul 24, 2009)

*picks up napkin*

*gets papercut somehow from said napkin, attracting blood-thirsty monsters from the Riddick movies*

*drops intestines*


----------



## Tsukido (Jul 25, 2009)

*picks up intestines*

*sells intestines on black market, but is killed by your vengeful ghost who misses it's intestines even though it doesn't need them*

*drops mystery novel*


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 25, 2009)

*picks up intestines*
*vomits himself, yes, from the digestive tract*
*sets down PlayStation 3*


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 25, 2009)

*steps around it and is savaged by rabid PS3 fanatics*

*drops sponge*


----------



## Lili (Jul 25, 2009)

*picks up sponge and names it Bob*

*bludgeoned by small children that are raging about how it isn't the real SpongeBob*

*drops a book full of the meaning of names*


----------



## Taliax (Jul 25, 2009)

*Reads book and dies of boredom*

*Drops a pack of playing cards*


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 25, 2009)

*pick up cards*

*dies from getting a finger cut*

*drops Eevee*


----------



## Taliax (Jul 25, 2009)

*Eevee is mad at being dropped and kills me*

*Drops Meta Knight*


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 25, 2009)

*picks up Meta Knight*

*gets killed because I took off his mask*

*drops YouTube Poops*


----------



## Taliax (Jul 25, 2009)

*Dies because of the awful smell*

*Drops an egg*

(I honestly have no idea what youtube poop is, but I've heard of it. I assume it's not real poop. :P)


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 25, 2009)

*catches egg*

*egg hatches a vicious Togepi, which metronome's a Hyper Beam at me*

*drops racist pokemon*

(It's where they make a clip based on something and making it stupid.  Can't really explain it well ^^)


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 7, 2009)

*it is racist against the English and I am beaten to death by it*

*drops the Janitor from Scrubs*


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Aug 8, 2009)

*picks up the janitor from Scrubs*

*he gets mad at me because I know nothing about him or the show he comes from, and he kills me*

*drops a copy of a Miley Cyrus CD*


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Aug 8, 2009)

*picks it up and puts it in a CD player*

AUUUUUUUUGHHHH. IT'S HOOOOORRRRRRRID!! *implodes*

*somehow drops a cane*


----------



## Tigerclaw (Aug 8, 2009)

Picks it up and eats it thinking its a candy cane*
*chokes*
*drops a copy of Sonic Rush*


----------



## turbler (Aug 8, 2009)

*plays and dies of thirst from playin too much*
*drops a drop of pure water*


----------



## Taliax (Aug 9, 2009)

*Drinks water*
the water goes down my windpipe and I somehow drown.
*Drops a water-filled lung*


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 9, 2009)

*picks up lung*
*dies from barfing from grossness*
*drops vomet*


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Aug 10, 2009)

*picks up vomit*

*eats the vomit, vomits the vomit, and dies from the shock of vomiting vomit*

*drops the sun*


----------



## Jack_the_White (Aug 10, 2009)

*Looks up*

*Sun falls on me*

*Drops GPS with John Connor's exact location*


----------



## speedblader03 (Aug 12, 2009)

*picks up GPS*

*gets killed by a terminator who wants to find him*

*drops Potato of LIFE*


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Aug 12, 2009)

*picks up potato of LIFE*

*dies of a random heart attack that is unrelated to this potato*

*drops a printer*


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 12, 2009)

*picks up printer*

*ink spills out of printer and I slip and bust open skull on pavement*

*drops Sharpie*


----------



## Taliax (Aug 13, 2009)

*Picks up sharpie*
*Sniffs sharpie too much and dies of fumes messing up my brain*
*Drops a lemon*


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 13, 2009)

*picks up lemon*

*takes a bite and learns lemon is to sour, face implodes as a result*

*drops a live chicken*


----------



## speedblader03 (Aug 13, 2009)

*picks up live chicken*

*chicken pecks to death*

*drops a bucket of corn starch and water*


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 13, 2009)

*picks up bucket*

*tosses substance onto the street, causes a car to swerve to side and barrel over the sidewalk, hitting me*

*drops a graphing calculator*


----------



## Taliax (Aug 13, 2009)

*Picks up calculator*
*Dies from seeing one during the summer*
*Drops a plastic bowl filled with money*


----------



## ijy (Aug 14, 2009)

*picks up bowl of money*
*dies of shock because he found money*
*drops hole puncher*


----------



## Taliax (Aug 14, 2009)

*Picks up hole puncher*
*Trips and stbs myself in the eye with hole puncher*
*Drops dead self*


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 14, 2009)

*picks up Tailax's dead body*

*dies of disgust*

*drops checkbook*


----------



## Taliax (Aug 15, 2009)

*Comes back to life*
*Picks up checkbook*
*Dies of a heart attack because someone drew a scary picture in the checkbook*
*Drops stolen iPhone*


----------



## speedblader03 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Picks up stolen iPhone*

*Gets killed by selfish owner*

*Drops pocket watch*


----------



## Taliax (Aug 17, 2009)

*Picks up pocketwatch*
*Tries to figure out how to read the analog clock whie in the middle of a street*
*Gets run over by a car*
*Drops a ballpoint pen*


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Picks up ballpoint pen*

*Gets pen shoved down throat by random thug*

*drops a football*


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 18, 2009)

*picks up football*

*gets surrounded by guys saying OPEN, OI ___, etc etc*

*drops PSP*


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 18, 2009)

*picks up PSP*

*goes to sell it but gets shot by the guy at the counter, who said, "How can you sell such an awesome handheld!?"*

*drops electric guitar*



(P.S. I'm not exactly the biggest PSP fan)


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 21, 2009)

*picks up guitar*

*trys to play it but sucks horribly so randomly dies* 

*drops a pokeball*


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 22, 2009)

*picks up Pokeball*

*Pokeball blows up in my face because it was defective*

*drops lava lamp*


----------



## Cyndaquil (Aug 23, 2009)

*picks up lava lamp*
*dies from trying to get the cookie that someone hid inside the lava lamp*
*drops earth*


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 23, 2009)

*looks around waiting for someone to drop something*

*Earth falls on me*

*drops an Eevee*


----------



## speedblader03 (Aug 23, 2009)

*picks up eevee*

*eevee explodes for no apparent reason*

*drops macbook*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 24, 2009)

*picks up Macbook*

*a PC falls on his head*

*drops jalapeno*


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Aug 24, 2009)

*picks up japanelo*
*a zombie eats my brain*
*drops a billion dollars*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 24, 2009)

*picks up the money*
*Obama steals it, then an anvil falls on my head*
*drops a zombie*


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 25, 2009)

*picks up zombie*

*zombie eats my guts*

*drops Slayer album*


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Aug 25, 2009)

*Picks up slayer album*
*it turns out ot be a portal and it summons creatures that kill me*
*Drops Nuclear hamster*


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 26, 2009)

*picks up hamster*

*dies from over-exposure to the radiation*

*drops a glass of water*


----------



## Taliax (Aug 26, 2009)

*picks up glass of water* 
*drownds*
*drops phone number*


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 26, 2009)

*picks up phone number*

*calls number, and receives a message saying "You have reached the Cell-Phone Self-Destruct Hotline, please wait."

*Phone explodes in face*

*drops a fried egg*


----------



## Minnow (Aug 29, 2009)

*picks up a fried egg*

*Swallows the egg whole, chokes*

*drops a cube of Jello*


----------



## Taliax (Aug 29, 2009)

*picks up jello* 
*random bully stuffs it up my nose*
*suffocates*
*drops nose*


----------



## Drowzee64 (Sep 6, 2009)

*picks up nose*
*nose gets snot all over me and causes me to catch a disease*
*I die from the disease*
*drops 57 Gil*


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 6, 2009)

*picks up 57 gil*
*No one knows what it is and the police thinks its an UFO*
*Police kills me for having an UFO*
*Drops DoomsDay cookie*


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Sep 6, 2009)

*picks up DoomsDay cookie and takes a bite*

*world implodes*

*drops flash drive*


----------



## Loco Mocho (Sep 6, 2009)

*Picks up fash drive and plugs into laptop.* 
*Virus infects laptop then shoop da whoops me*

drops Tails doll


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Sep 6, 2009)

*picks up Tails doll*

*dies because I looked into it's sinister eyes*

*drops feather*


----------



## Loco Mocho (Sep 6, 2009)

*picks up feather*

*Gets tickled to death*

Drops a parakeet


----------



## Starly (Sep 6, 2009)

*picks up parakeet*

*Parakeet pokes out eyes and eats left over organs*

*drops a pet rock*


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Sep 6, 2009)

*picks up pet rock*

*turns out it was possessed so it eats my soul*

*drops ceiling fan*


----------



## Starly (Sep 6, 2009)

*picks up ceiling fan*

*poltergeist posses it and the fan chops my head off*

*drops raindeer chocolate bar*


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 7, 2009)

*Picks it up*
*Eats it and dies because santa claus is evil*
*Drops santa claus brain*


----------



## see ya (Sep 9, 2009)

*picks it up*
*gets vaporized because I was on the Naughty list*
*drops ocarina*


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 9, 2009)

*picks up ocarina*
*explodes with stoopid ocarina*
*drops evil dragon skull*


----------



## see ya (Sep 9, 2009)

*picks up evil dragon skull*
*Puts on head, becomes evil dragon, gets slaughtered by knight*
*drops can of Monster energy drink*


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 10, 2009)

*picks it up*
*drinks it and becomes super macho and is killed by too many fans*
*drops sissiness potion*


----------



## speedblader03 (Sep 11, 2009)

*picks up sissiness potion*
*ingests and gets randomly mauled by people from the internet*
*drops suspicious-looking sphere*


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 11, 2009)

*picks it up*
*Connection AND the sphere explode*
*dies*
*drops a panda trained as a karate fighter*


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Sep 12, 2009)

*tries to pick up panda*

*dies because it was too heavy to pick up*

*drops piece of paper with the meaning of life written on it*


----------



## Jack_the_White (Sep 16, 2009)

*picks up meaning of life*

*eats and dies of ink poisoning on the paper*

*drops jesus's cell phone*


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Sep 16, 2009)

*picks up cell phone*

*it happened to have God's phone number in the contact list, so I get electrocuted because I tried to call it*

*drops studded belt*


----------



## Loco Mocho (Sep 24, 2009)

*picks up belt*
YUMMY! *chokes*
*drops a baby*


----------



## Dragonclaw (Sep 25, 2009)

*throws the baby*
*is shot by the RSPCA*
*drops some bones and 15gp*


----------



## Jack_the_White (Sep 26, 2009)

*Buys Glue with 15gp and rebuilds bones, sells for more gp, buys a nuke*
*Nuke goes off*
*Drops Unreleased Haruhi Suzumiya Light Novel #10*


----------



## Thorne (Sep 26, 2009)

*Picks up unreleased novel*

*Dies from the time paradox of reading an unreleased novel*

*Drops  Take Mikazuchi*


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Sep 27, 2009)

*picks up Take Mikazuchi*

*dies because he electrocutes me with his giant lightning bolt thingy*

*drops a nitrogen atom*


----------



## rysworld (Sep 28, 2009)

*Dies of inhalation of said atom*

*Drops Macbook*


----------



## Mai (Sep 28, 2009)

*Dies of severe paper cuts*
*Drops pokemon gold that I was obsessively playing*


----------



## Ven (Sep 28, 2009)

*Dies from the awesome-ness*

*Drops a pillow*


----------



## Mai (Sep 28, 2009)

*Dies from  comfort after having a terrible headache*
*Drops my mouse I was using to type*


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 3, 2009)

*picks up mouse*
*Wire chokes me*
*Drops a Gold ABBEY ROAD Album*


----------



## Mai (Oct 11, 2009)

*picks it up*
*Dies of ear blasting becuse the volume was too loud on the radio*
*Drops the computer*


----------



## Thorne (Oct 11, 2009)

*Picks up the computer*
*Dies from smashing it into his head in an attempt to see what's inside*
*Drops a copy of my physical examination test result.


----------



## EchoedSeel (Oct 16, 2009)

*picks it up*
*dies because it was a trap set to explode on contact*
*drops stuffed Lucario from Disney*


----------



## Auraflash (Oct 17, 2009)

*picks up stuffed Lucario*
*Dies because the Lucario had traces of poisons*
*drops a pokemon platinum game card*


----------



## Thorne (Oct 19, 2009)

*Picks up Pokémon Platinum Game Card*
*trips and shoves it into my eye, effectively killing myself*
*drops a microphone*


----------



## magnemite (Oct 28, 2009)

*picks up microphone*
*dies from feedback being too loud which made his brain explode in his head*
*drops portable amp set*


----------

